# Pedal Taxi....



## Pedalin Past (Jan 21, 2017)

Repaired this for a friend.  He plans to use it as advertising.  Note the pic of the rear brake.  No idea where it came from.  I rode it once, no plans to do so again!


----------



## mike j (Jan 22, 2017)

Interesting brake setup, work bikes don't look like a lot of fun.


----------



## wrongway (Feb 15, 2017)

I can't see how it is steered. Does the entire front section turn?


----------



## Dr.B (May 12, 2017)

that's what id like to know too... how do these steer?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 12, 2017)

Looks like it has a head tube under the seat:


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2017)

Yup,Front pivots on the headtube,


----------



## Awhipple (May 14, 2017)

I put a modern two speed kick back hub on mine. Mine didn't have the brake mech so the hub fixed that. Still a beast to ride. I take it to the tour de fat in Tempe and bike shows. Always a hit. I think yours is older and from a different part of Indonesia than mine. Cool.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 14, 2017)

here's a cool link to Paris in the occupation - no gas, no cars - and pedal taxis
https://janheine.wordpress.com/2013/12/06/cycling-under-the-german-occupation/


----------

